# Zarzuela



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I am currently in Madrid and last night I attended a Zarzuela performance at Teatro De Zarzuela. The Title was The Diamonds And The Crown. Zarzuela seems to be a combination of a play and an opera. I know that the family of Placido Domingo was involved in Zarzuela and I think he also performed in some as well. i would be interested in any other comments or insights into Zarzuela.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Only know a little, but congratulations - wish it was me, an interesting and vibrant city ... As regards the more folksy Spanish traditions I have mostly made small excursions into the Galician folklore (the _Milladoiro_ group, especially their early issues) and the always fascinating _Flamenco_. But the Spanish Ensayo LP label once issued a longer series with the English Chamber Orchestra playing mainly orchestral music from Zarzuelas, which is quite captivating - a bit like Shedrin´s"Carmen Suite" or De Falla´s ballets, with castagnette effects etc. Apparently they have been reissued on CDs, and given the popularity of the repertoire, there must be a lot of CD zarzuela issues around in general. I suppose you checked the fine French cultural megastores of FNAC, that have a shop in Madrid also - in Calle Preciados. By the way, at least I know that Pablo Sorozabal was one of the zarzuela composers who also wrote more ambitious, "serious" music, like the "Symphonic Variations / Variaciones Sinfonicos" for orchestra; I recently saw a CD release with such orchestral music of his also.
May I ask - how was the audience in such a zarzuela performance; did they seem to know the piece ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I envy you shsherm & would love to both visit Madrid & see Zarzuela! 
Quite a good site http://www.zarzuela.net/index.htm

I only have one CD but I'm not sure which others to get.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone gotten more into this over the past couple of years? It looks like a great tradition to me. I intend to start exploring it soon.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes.

I like Luisa Fernanda a whole lot:

















Domingo sings the baritone role in the DVD and the tenor role in the CD.


----------



## Thomasjack (Sep 19, 2012)

Perhaps an individual examined the actual very good The french language social megastores of FNAC, which have a new store in Madrid also in Calle Preciados.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Acquired the pictured Brilliant Zarzuela set & have enjoyed it, good quality performances originally from the Ensayo label.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I was a zarzuela fun many years ago, before loving opera. Zarzuela born in the XVII century, in the Spanish king's palace, this palace's name is Palacio de la Zarzuela. Zarzuela is divided in 2, big zarzuela (gran zarzuela, like opera seria) or small zarzuela (género chico, like opera buffa). The small zarzuela or género chico was the most popular in the XIX century and the first half of the XX century. Zarzuelas are the same style of musical theatre like siengspiel or Opera comique. The XX century zarzuelas are like operettas or musicals. But the language is in spanish, and sometimes vasc or catalan. The catalan zarzuelas can be named Catalan lyric theatre. Most of the times in zarzuelas there is a lot of flok music. The first version of the opera Carmen is strongly similar at zarzuelas. Nowadays there is a lot of film zarzuelas, I had a collection on vhs. On dvd is possible to buy a lot, but most of the time there are not subtitles.
Some of the best zarzuelas and some of the hifhlights:
Barbieri: Pan y toros
Barbieri: El barberillo de lavapies




Tomas Breton. La verbena de la Paloma




Guerrero. El huesped del sevillano





For I am catalan, I want to show you A catalan zarzuela. My favorite zarzuela or Catalan lyric theatre:
Martínez i Valls. Cancó d'amor i de guerra.
with Montserrat Caballé singing a sardana 







There is a cd with Carreras and Caballe, both catalans like me:
View attachment 8999


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbieri. El barberillo de Lavapiés. Caballé




Vives. Bohemios. Kraus




Vives. Bohemios. Gallar




Vives. Dona Francisquita. Domingo




Chapí. La revoltosa. Meneses, Alaba


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorozabal. Katiuska. Lorengar and Kraus












Sorozabal. La tabernera del puerto.Gallardo




Chueca. La gran vía


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

shsherm said:


> I am currently in Madrid and last night I attended a Zarzuela performance at Teatro De Zarzuela. The Title was The Diamonds And The Crown. Zarzuela seems to be a combination of a play and an opera. I know that the family of Placido Domingo was involved in Zarzuela and I think he also performed in some as well. i would be interested in any other comments or insights into Zarzuela.


From looking at the definition on Wikipedia it seems that zarzuela is roughly comparable to the German singspiel. I also think it may be closer to operetta than opera. I just finished watching a zarzuela with Placido Domingo and it was quite good: Luisa Fernanda (see image in next post).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes.
> 
> I like Luisa Fernanda a whole lot:
> 
> ...


Nice. I have the DVD and loved it so much that I got the CD with Domingo. Looking forward to it. This has a lot of great singing including from Jose Bros:


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

For I am catalan, I want to show you A catalan zarzuela. My favorite zarzuela or Catalan lyric theatre:
Martínez i Valls. Cancó d'amor i de guerra.
with Montserrat Caballé singing a sardana 







There is a cd with Carreras and Caballe, both catalans like me:
View attachment 8999
[/QUOTE]

"Cancó d'amor i de guerra" has long been a favourite of mine.

Another favourite, which seems to have been a bit of a Caballé/Carreras party piece is "El Duo de la Africana"






I used to have a version on a video tape where, at the very end, Montserrate Caballé says "No" rather more vehemently than usual and the pair of them burst out laughing. It was a lovely moment, but sadly I can no longer find it and it doesn't seem to be on Youtube.


----------



## Echolane (Nov 19, 2018)

I am enjoying this thread a lot. I’ve just become quite enamored with the beautiful soprano voice of Pilar Lorengar and I understand she has many recorded Zarzuelas. I noticed one above with Alfredo Kraus. I am hoping someone shares my enthusiasm for Lorengar and can recommend one or two of her Zarzuela recordings for me to look for.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Echolane said:


> I am enjoying this thread a lot. I've just become quite enamored with the beautiful soprano voice of Pilar Lorengar and I understand she has many recorded Zarzuelas. I noticed one above with Alfredo Kraus. I am hoping someone shares my enthusiasm for Lorengar and can recommend one or two of her Zarzuela recordings for me to look for.


http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=lorengar+zarzuela
I do hope this helps a bit, do not forget Teersa Bergana on the Ensayo label.

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=berganza+zarzuela

I don't know where you live but on Amazon Spain best chance.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Not very interested so far but I could one day do a Zarzuela challenge once I'm finished with every "grand opera" in German and Italian. I concur with the definition of sigspiel. It's called "género chico" in Spanish.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pilar Lorengar - Plácido Domingo. Zarzuela.


----------



## Echolane (Nov 19, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Pilar Lorengar - Plácido Domingo. Zarzuela.


I have this recording. I was lucky enough to attend this concert at San Francisco’s War Memorial Opera House, it was WONDERFUL!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Echolane said:


> I have this recording. I was lucky enough to attend this concert at San Francisco’s War Memorial Opera House, it was WONDERFUL!


Some people have all the luck


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I love French and Viennese operetta, but hardly know zarsuela at all, apart from a couple of arias I have sung by Victoria De Los Angeles. I have a feeling I would really ike it.

What would be a good starting point? I prefer audio only for now.


----------

